# Tamaño de municion y bandas planas



## Augusto Perales (Sep 13, 2021)

Es el primer tirachinas que hago y quiero saber que espesor de bandas planas y el tamaño de municion que necesito, quiero tiros no tan pesados pero con buena potencia que hagooo


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Translation

It is the first slingshot that I make and I want to know what thickness of flat bands and the size of ammunition I need, I want shots not so heavy but with good power that I dooo


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Augusto Perales said:


> Es el primer tirachinas que hago y quiero saber que espesor de bandas planas y el tamaño de municion que necesito, quiero tiros no tan pesados pero con buena potencia que hagooo


Depende del tamaño y peso del proyectil que usas se decide el espesor de las bandas, mientras más pesado el proyectil más grueso la banda. Mientras más liviano el proyectil la banda debe ser de menor espesor. Cualquier duda o pregunta que tengas con gusto te ayudo sólo háblame por privado.


----------

